# DeShawn Stevenson + Abe Lincoln



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

A match made in heaven. Also, what's with the tattoo on his forehead making it look like he's got a crack in his head?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Little Wayne was the first guy I noticed with the tattoos of cracks in their forehead...I don't know..

They must be auditioning for the new "Frankenstein" remake.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

These guys are going to have to wear nothing but turtlenecks by 50.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Abe Lincoln on the throat?.....what?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey its the NBA, these guys aren't paid to be smart or look good. Unfortunately because the league is full of idiots. And people wonder why the NBA has this "thug" label. I mean seriously do we need to explain? At least in the NFL and MLB they are covered. These guys just make themselves and the league look like a circus.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> A match made in heaven. Also, what's with the tattoo on his forehead making it look like he's got a crack in his head?





> "On his right temple, along his hairline is etched 'LONDYN,' his 1-year-old son's name. On his left cheekbone is inked [a backwards] Pittsburgh Pirate's 'P,' 'for Pittsburgh, that's my favorite team.' [...] The final new [face] tat is a crack on the left side of Stevenson's forehead. He said it's because 'I don't crack. I feel like people always try to break me, but I don't crack. So, I put that there.'"


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Worth-a-second-look-DeShawn-Stevenson-s-new-tat?urn=nba,192836


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a crack on my forehead because I don't crack. Riiiiight. At least he doesn't have slaugterhouse on his arm.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

what...... the...... ****


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> I have a crack on my forehead because I don't crack. Riiiiight.


That statement by him doesn't make any sense on two fronts:

1 - Why would he put a crack there if he doesn't crack?
2 - Several playoff performances from him suggest otherwise, particularly after calling out that LeBron James fellow.

Players sure do have some crazy delusions about themselves.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> A match made in heaven. Also, what's with the tattoo on his forehead making it look like he's got a crack in his head?


You should see the one on his back. Someone lost a bet.










I mean...really?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

What in the hell


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

He was probably high at the time. He looks pretty stoned in those pics.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stevenson is not too bright. Honest Abe on the throat. I mean what in the world?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I bet the number of tats on a player increases the fewer the years of college they've attended. Just a theory.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How many college seniors are really sureshots to stick in the league long enough to make money to last them a lifetime? These days if you're good enough to go you're gone by your second year,

Whereas a player who had the opportunity to be one and done or come straight to the league will probably accrue enough millions to never have to work after their career, therefore they can mark their bodies up with no fear that they'll one day have to go on an interview looking like a composition book. 

Before you try and associate idiocy with the amount of tattoos you have think it all the way through.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> How many college seniors are really sureshots to stick in the league long enough to make money to last them a lifetime? These days if you're good enough to go you're gone by your second year,
> 
> Whereas a player who had the opportunity to be one and done or come straight to the league will probably accrue enough millions to never have to work after their career, therefore they can mark their bodies up with no fear that they'll one day have to go on an interview looking like a composition book.
> 
> Before you try and associate idiocy with the amount of tattoos you have think it all the way through.


Idiocy isn't even in the question. You shouldn't jump to such conclusions. More College = Less Ink is all that was said. The reasoning behind it could be more of what you're hinting at with being young and coming into money but those who do complete several years of college generally are more mature than those who don't. Even when they are the same age in many cases.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So now you're making it a maturity thing.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> So now you're making it a maturity thing.


Thinking you might want to have a job in the future where they don't want you to have tats everywhere is a mature mindset. 

To each his own. I've got ink but not to where it's visible when dressed nice.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That fits into my argument. If you know you can retire and lay on your *** for the rest of your life or be the bank for a business why is it immature of you to do what you want to your body?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It's DeShawn Stevenson's right to put Abraham Lincoln on his throat, and a crack on his head if he wants to. Is it not LionofJudah's right to think he's an idiot for doing so?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You can say he's an idiot, fine, but when you make the generalization that less college or more college = anything you sound silly.

And let's try not to make the "my right to an opinion" argument on a message board. All we do is argue over dumb **** all day.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

sknydave said:


> It's DeShawn Stevenson's right to put Abraham Lincoln on his throat, and a crack on his head if he wants to. Is it not LionofJudah's right to think he's an idiot for doing so?


The thing is, from just reading around, most NBA players, with Stevenson's mindset go broke within 5 years of retiring. A lot of them think that once they are not getting checks, they can still live a lifestyle like that when they did receive them. Hell a big name example is Latrell Sprewell


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

DeShawn Stevenson is every stereotype about NBA players.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This guy is an idiot for having a gang tattoo be so noticeable, doubt all NBA players are that stupid Egarett


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I find it funny how much NBA players act as if they are in a gang, or are tough. They are pansies. They are some of the most protected people in the United States. I seriously doubt any of them get into fights on a routine basis that aren't the spawn of competition in sport. Gang members fight pretty much at every opportunity given.. so they are just posers for acting as if they are thugs or gang members. They get paid millions of dollars to play a sport, then go home and play Xbox and have sex with as many women as they want. Quite the thug life, eh? 

By that definition I'm the baddest mother****er you'll ever meet. I even do crazy **** like buy Malt-O-Meal cereal and eat it with 1% milk.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What gang tat are you referring to HB?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The P


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So he's a plood?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Piru, and he's not fooling anyone saying thats a backwards barry bonds sign.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it's very stupid. He doesn't look presentable to go anywhere, and I feel the same about any player who looks like a carpet(AI, Marbury, JR Smith, etc). I wonder how these guys will look when they hit 60.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Forget 60. 40 is not far away and they won't be in the NBA making money anymore.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> You can say he's an idiot, fine, but when you make the generalization that less college or more college = anything you sound silly.
> 
> And let's try not to make the "my right to an opinion" argument on a message board. All we do is argue over dumb **** all day.


the more college = less ink is something I'd be willing to bet on. It's a theory until proven but I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks the two things could be related with each other.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Before you try and associate idiocy with the amount of tattoos you have think it all the way through.


You're right. DeShawn posted a 450 on his SAT. The guy was almost legally retarded before he got facial tats.

I'm not shocked at all the guy has a tattoo of a crack in his head to illustrate how he...doesn't crack. What really shocks me is that he knows how to tie his shoes.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> Piru, and he's not fooling anyone saying thats a backwards barry bonds sign.


Come to think of it that P (in the mirror) and those 5s are Blood signifiers, and he's from Fresno, so...hmm.... 

I wonder how this gets handled, he's not nearly worth the backlash if someone puts 2 and 2 together.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I also don't understand why these guys who have so much money get such crappy work done? Most of it looks like some little kid designed it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Job? Who needs a job when I got this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dont like the education argument because this is a personal preference thing. Lotsa college grads that like tats. Its just this guy has no public etiquette, those grads would have the common sense not to have controversial tats on their face.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

HB said:


> This guy is an idiot for having a gang tattoo be so noticeable,


He's also an idiot for having not even the faintest notion of how all this ink will affect his public image (if he wants money), or his appearance when he's an old man, let alone whether he'll still feel the same way or want the same messages written on him 5 or 10 years from now. It's a lack of self-awareness, a lack of public awareness and a lack of ability to project towards any possible future. All signs of idiocy.

I also didn't say all NBA players are stupid, I said that there's a stereotype about NBA players as idiot thugs, and he plays into all of them.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Dont like the education argument because this is a personal preference thing. Lotsa college grads that like tats. Its just this guy has no public etiquette, those grads would have the common sense not to have controversial tats on their face.


I'll buy that but I still stand by the theory. Less school = more ink. I'm not saying all 4 year grads have no tats but 3 or 4 year players will tend to have less ink overall compared to their less educated counterparts. There's exceptions but in general it'll hold true.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


>


I gots to has my black card biotches!


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

EGarrett said:


> He's also an idiot for having not even the faintest notion of how all this ink will affect his public image (if he wants money), or his appearance when he's an old man, let alone whether he'll still feel the same way or want the same messages written on him 5 or 10 years from now. It's a lack of self-awareness, a lack of public awareness and a lack of ability to project towards any possible future. All signs of idiocy.
> 
> I also didn't say all NBA players are stupid, I said that there's a stereotype about NBA players as idiot thugs, and he plays into all of them.


I think thats a lot of projection and assumptions; I think this guy knows he doesn't have the clean-cut and white-friendly image of Dwight Howard. After all Stevenson has a ton of tats and a scruffy beard - I think its safe to say he knows what he looks like to others.

As for a post NBA career, if he plays his money right he'd invest into something smart or start up a business with experienced and knowledgeable people -- both cases there's really no dress code and imo the NBA already has a relatively strict one after Stern tried to de-thug the NBA's image so he's likely used to wearing a suit.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Jakain said:


> I think thats a lot of projection and assumptions; I think this guy knows he doesn't have the clean-cut and white-friendly image of Dwight Howard. After all Stevenson has a ton of tats and a scruffy beard - I think its safe to say he knows what he looks like to others.


The tats and beard were his choice. If he had public awareness and he wanted to make money, he wouldn't be putting poseur gang tattoos on his face. But considering that he also claimed Lebron is overrated, I think we know that his vision of the world is not very realistic.



> As for a post NBA career, if he plays his money right he'd invest into something smart or start up a business with experienced and knowledgeable people -- both cases there's really no dress code and imo the NBA already has a relatively strict one after Stern tried to de-thug the NBA's image so he's likely used to wearing a suit.


He'll probably burn through his money in a few years. Nothing he's done suggests any kind of awareness, knowledge or intellectual curiosity that would indicate a future after basketball.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> *I wonder how these guys will look when they hit 60.*


----------

